# Can I set this up the way I want to?



## vakusgrey (Feb 22, 2009)

hi i have a Sony VPL-ES1 Projector that was given to me. i want to set it up through my computer to watch movies that i have backed. i have tried to connect it to the desktop but get a wierd connection issue. my question is: am i doing something wrong and do i need to download something to make this work? Or is this wishful thinking and is just not possible with this projector. by the way i have a good computer i have built myself, but have no idea on projectors in the least.
thanks for any possible help.
-vakus-


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: can i set this up the way i want to?*

I'm not an expert on this particular model, but it sounds like you are exporting a resolution that the projector can't display or scale.

Hopefully there is a list of valid resolutions for that projector and you can adjust your computer accordingly.

Sometimes, I have seen display drivers for projectors, which are just a list of resolutions, color depth, and scan rate that the projector can support. When you install them, you can only select from those valid resolutions in the Windows display panel. However, I don't know if those are available for that particular projector.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a HTPC displaying through the projector without any problem. What's the connection you are using?


----------

